# The Walking Dead: Season 4



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 9, 2013)

It'll be here sooner than we know and... well let's start talking about it!

From the marathon/Kevin Smith, all I've gathered is Lorie will be coming back dead or deader. Who knows


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 9, 2013)

All I can really add right now is that I'm super keen!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 9, 2013)

They also said they're going to include more human vs. walker conflict  good! I felt like the last half of the last season was just arguing D:


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 10, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> From the marathon/Kevin Smith, all I've gathered is Lorie will be coming back dead or deader. Who knows



Interesting. Director, special effects creator and actor, Greg Nicotero, stated on a episode of "Talking Dead" that the corpse of Lori was fully consumed in the prison. This might get weird.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 10, 2013)

IMO, most of season three sucked. Mainly because Andrea. I hate Andrea.
Let's hope this new season is a lot better.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 10, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> Interesting. Director, special effects creator and actor, Greg Nicotero, stated on a episode of "Talking Dead" that the corpse of Lori was fully consumed in the prison. This might get weird.



Really? that corpse in the prison didn't even look like her  The one that everyone thought was her. and that's interesting to hear


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 10, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Really? that corpse in the prison didn't even look like her  The one that everyone thought was her. and that's interesting to hear



Sorry, I typed it wrong in my thread. There was no corpse of Lori. Just her blood on the floor and the bullet Carl used to shoot her. 

*Greg Nicotero on what happened to Lori's body...*

"The idea is supposed to be the walker has dragged her around the corner of the boiler room. There's a blood trail that continues past the walker, at that point when it's sort of engorged itself -- as disgusting as it is. When you first see the walker you see its distended belly and we wanted it to give a little callback to Lori, even though we clearly know that Lori's not pregnant anymore. We added bits of hair in its mouth and hand when it reaches up towards Rick. We wanted to show that this thing had feasted on her, as horrible as it is".

I'm wondering how she will come back in season 4. Flashback scenes maybe?


----------



## Basti (Jul 10, 2013)

maybe she was Jesus all along and zombie Jesus returns to save mankind.

whoa I think I just spoilered everything


----------



## sandalhat (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm excited for the show too! In the mean time I read all the graphic novel up to this point (which is still ongoing). Not going into any details but the two are most certainly not 1:1. Really liking that the TV show is different, makes it still exciting for anyone who knows the graphic novel story.


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 12, 2013)

I really cannot believe that they're still dragging the character of Laurie out another season. It's absurd at this point. JUST STOP.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Jul 20, 2013)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jul 20, 2013)

I watched that trailer earlier today. It got me so pumped for the next season.


----------



## sandalhat (Jul 22, 2013)

Am I the only one who thought the season 4 teaser seems fairly fluffy? Like I said already I'm happy with it deviating a lot from the graphic novel, but it just doesn't seem to have much going on. I'm hoping it's just due to editing and not wanting to give a lot away.


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 22, 2013)

Seems to be definately more suspense and uptight. That's how it needs to be. The show is no longer about horror. It's familiar. I am looking forward to how this season will go!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 22, 2013)

niffnoff said:


> Seems to be definately more suspense and uptight. That's how it needs to be. The show is no longer about horror. It's familiar. I am looking forward to how this season will go!



I miss the horror side of it :/

I mean in an apocalyptical situation I would think MAJORITY of people would team up and stop walkers!


----------



## Basti (Jul 22, 2013)

as long as it's not another case of waiting weeks for something to actually happen


----------



## Murmel (Jul 22, 2013)

As long as Glenn lives. He. Is. Not. Allowed. To. Die.

Such a badass.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 22, 2013)

As long as Rick dies I'll be happy.  I hate that guy after last season and that preview doesn't leave me thinking he is any better.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Jul 22, 2013)

Murmel said:


> As long as Glenn lives. He. Is. Not. Allowed. To. Die.
> 
> Such a badass.



I don't think they can afford to kill off Rick, Daryl, Glenn and Maggie, they'll have a massive drop in viewers if they do so. 

I'm just excited to see what this season brings!


----------



## sandalhat (Jul 22, 2013)

flint757 said:


> As long as Rick dies I'll be happy.  I hate that guy after last season and that preview doesn't leave me thinking he is any better.



I'm thinking you won't be happy then, since he's the main character.


----------



## Basti (Jul 22, 2013)

I actually don't care who dies, they're each so obnoxiously insistent upon their one specially allocated emotion that they're like a broken record. They should shed charachters every couple of episodes.

disclaimer: I'll still watch and enjoy it, but grumbling throughout as ever


----------



## Riffer (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks like Season 4 will be pretty sweet. I liked what I gathered from the trailer. The show has entertained me the whole time. Sure there have been parts where I was like "WTF really?!?!" but that's make it more enjoyable I think because I really get into the characters that way and start to hate certain ones and love other ones. That's what a good TV show does. Can't wait for it to start back up!!!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 7, 2013)

^Makes me sad sometimes xD
No matter what show I get into, I always feel like I play a part in the show and when something happens, I feel it until I realize I'm not in the show. Then sometimes I'll stay affected xD


----------



## wankerness (Aug 8, 2013)

nostealbucket said:


> IMO, most of season three sucked. Mainly because Andrea. I hate Andrea.
> Let's hope this new season is a lot better.



Season 3 was bad, but it was vastly better than season 2. This show is really bad and none of the characters are interesting at all besides Daryl. I don't know why I watched three seasons of it. I guess I'll call it Dexter Syndrome.

They don't need to add more zombies, they need to add zombies that have a point in their existence. Last season after the first couple episodes it was just "oh here's the obligatory 3 minute scene in which the characters kill a bunch of zombies with awful cgi gore effects with all the difficulty of swatting some mosquitoes. Now, back to the boring characters sitting around making serious faces."


----------



## sandalhat (Aug 13, 2013)

wankerness said:


> They don't need to add more zombies, they need to add zombies that have a point in their existence. Last season after the first couple episodes it was just "oh here's the obligatory 3 minute scene in which the characters kill a bunch of zombies with awful cgi gore effects with all the difficulty of swatting some mosquitoes. Now, back to the boring characters sitting around making serious faces."



I see your point, but on the other hand you would expect them to get used to it after a year or however long it's supposed to have been going on by this point. But the complacency is a trap for them - getting too used to killing the zombies and not taking it seriously could lead to a quick death for one of those serious-face-making characters! I could do without some (all) of the soap opera style crap featured in a large portion of season 2. 

I think that Kirkman doesn't care what caused the outbreak, so the zombies may never have more of a purpose than what they already have. He'll probably continue to explore what the world might bring in the conditions he's already established.


----------



## skeels (Aug 13, 2013)

Basti said:


> maybe she was Jesus all along and zombie Jesus returns to save zombiekind.
> 
> whoa I think I just spoilered everything



Fixed. And totally spoilified.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 13, 2013)

Couldn't do it. Couldn't stay interested. I really dug the graphic novels, and season 1 was good, for a first season show. Season two dragged, and I quit watching in the middle of 3....there's no sense of pace in this show; it's either everything is happening at once and it's great, or people sit around talking for four episodes. It's too bad, I really wanted to like it.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 21, 2013)

^I definitely feel your pain, brotha! I'm hoping (and by the looks of it) Season 4 will be intense!


----------



## flint757 (Aug 22, 2013)

Season 3 looked intense and overall turned out to be kind of boring. I will say this though, some of my favorite episodes have come from that season. Just as a whole it was a bit of a let down. Trailers are misleading.


----------



## The Munk (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm wondering how Carol's cancer is going to play out. It's been on the back burner since season 1.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 29, 2013)

I forgot about that.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 29, 2013)

So did the writers, probably. Maybe they'll bring it back if the actress wants to end her contract.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 30, 2013)

The Munk said:


> I'm wondering how Carol's cancer is going to play out. It's been on the back burner since season 1.



I also forgot all about that


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 16, 2013)

Not too much longer before it starts up again! Where's all the hype?!!


----------



## Basti (Sep 16, 2013)

Personally I've got bored of zombies and that was the only reason I kept watching. It doesn't have much else to offer me.


----------



## crg123 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm just hoping Andrea stays dead AND gone, hopefully she won't come back and win the award for most aggravating walker through some weird loop hole


----------



## knagy0325 (Oct 15, 2013)

Nobody watched the season premier? It wasn`t too good, lots of couples... meh


----------



## Deadnightshade (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah it was kind oh meh.



Spoiler



Especially the scene with Rick and the woman seemed kind of abundant.Yes we know Rick got over his looney phase,and no we didn't think he would give in again.BTW I totally thought the woman was a talking walker at first 




The preview of the next one seems promising,though.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah, I thought that somehow the virus had evolved and now there were gonna be two "races": walkers and not walkers.

But yea, really meh.


----------



## texshred777 (Oct 15, 2013)

I was expecting


Spoiler



her to be an evolution of walker as well. I haven't read the graphic novels, so I don't know if there's anything like that in the Walking Dead mythos. It's been done in other zombie stories, if I'm not mistaken. With that said, I'm glad it wasn't an attempt to bring in a potential love interest for Rick-my other thought with that scene.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 16, 2013)

knagy0325 said:


> Nobody watched the season premier? It wasn`t too good, lots of couples... meh



I liked the REALLY SUBTLE subplot with D'angelo being a recovering alcoholic, and when he thought about touching the bottle again God rained down zombies from above.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 16, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I liked the REALLY SUBTLE subplot with D'angelo being a recovering alcoholic, and when he thought about touching the bottle again God rained down zombies from above.



He (Stookey) is in good company because Hershel is also a recovering alcoholic. If Stookey ever feels he needs to touch the bottle, hopefully Hershel will catch him in time and convince him not to.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 16, 2013)

Hopefully, but my guess is he'll just die in short order with no character development cause he's black and on this show! It seems like 4 living black people is way too many for this show given their history, and Tyrese seems more likely to be in it for the long term. Maybe they'll surprise us for once, though. He's a pretty recognizable actor so I'd hate to think they'd waste him like they did with T-Dawg and 2-Dawg and 3-Dawg.


----------



## ridner (Oct 21, 2013)

the first 2 episodes have been pretty good - lots of blood and guts! I am curious to see where they take this issue of people dying of a flu like sickness. it also looks like Rick is going to fall back into a commanding roll instead of being a farmer. I like the way things are shaping up so far!


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Oct 21, 2013)

These two episodes have been decent, no wow moment. I really wish we could get more episodes like "Clear" from last season.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 21, 2013)

Maybe I'm just getting stupider in my old age, but this last episode of the show was actually pretty good. I'd say it was probably the best of the entire last three seasons in that it managed to have actual effective character moments for more than one person!  The beginning and end were not the greatest but lots of good stuff in the middle there.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 24, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> Sorry, I typed it wrong in my thread. There was no corpse of Lori. Just her blood on the floor and the bullet Carl used to shoot her.
> 
> *Greg Nicotero on what happened to Lori's body...*
> 
> ...





i said this earlier in season 2 and 3 all through out. the directors may give that explanation, but its rather lame and lacking any bases. 

1) laurie may have been small, but she would have left some sort of trail behind. a hand, a ring, soemthing...anything! when rick stabbed that zombie, he found no evidence of lauri in its stomach. no bone no nothing. 

2) the blood on the floor was where the torso would have been from the c-section. there was no blood spot towards the head where the kid 'shot' her

3) showing a bullet on the ground doesn't prove she's dead. they didn't show carl actually taking the shot. they just made her hear the shot. 

4) early in the season we saw carrol doing a c-section on a walker. i highly doubt the show would have wasted that scene if it had no payback (still waiting on the payback...)

5) when carrol asked about lori, carl just looked to the ground, never admitting he shot her

6) carrol got lost half way through the first raid of the jail system. i think during this time, she found lori, stitched her up and walked away hoping she will come back to life.

7) lori did come back to life as either a walker or a human and got lost in the jail system and she should have come back at the end of season 3. 

if she was lost in the jail system, she would have been found by no, but theres nothing. therefore i highly doubt she is walking as a walker nor as a human.


----------



## tripguitar (Oct 24, 2013)

stooky is the kicker from the waterboy. random i know, but i had to share.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 24, 2013)

tripguitar said:


> stooky is the kicker from the waterboy. random i know, but i had to share.



Good eyes. 

It came as a big surprise for me to find out that Pruitt Tayor Vince, who played Otis in Season 2, was also in Angel heart (1987). Very trivial, also.


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 25, 2013)

Some of the scenes this season have been absolute garbage. In particular, anything with the new child actors. When the little girl tried to kill her own dad I was howling with laughter.


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 25, 2013)

Murdstone said:


> Some of the scenes this season have been absolute garbage. In particular, anything with the new child actors. When the little girl tried to kill her own dad I was howling with laughter.



I was as well, not the finest moment of acting for the walking dead XD


----------



## wankerness (Oct 26, 2013)

tripguitar said:


> stooky is the kicker from the waterboy. random i know, but i had to share.



Unfortunate that he may be better-known for that than for being the key character from the first season of one of the greatest tv shows ever


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 28, 2013)

Hmm... I went from liking Tyrizzle for being a built looking dude... but too kind, to being confused to thinking he's a badass!


----------



## wankerness (Oct 28, 2013)

No matter what he ends up doing on the show I'll always think he's great cause of how much I wanted him to succeed on "The Wire." I can't separate the actor from that character.


----------



## JTL (Oct 28, 2013)

So far this season is pretty much garbage. We haven't had any real plot development since the end of the first/beginning of the second season. The mission was to get to the CDC and find out how to beat this. After they got to the farm it was alright but i feel like the show shifted focus to being more about the drama between the people. To me it seems like after the second or third episode of the second season, this show has NO DIRECTION. Then it was to the third season where the main mission was to distract the viewer with a grudge match with the governor. BORING. 

After watching the first episode of this season i knew right away what we were in for. A whole season about this stupid "flu" and how they have to overcome it. 

We went from watching a show with macro ideas to micro ideas. 

Plus to producer is a woman. heh. figures.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Oct 29, 2013)

JTL said:


> Plus to producer is a woman. heh. figures.



You're really gonna go there? Really?


----------



## wankerness (Oct 29, 2013)

"to producer is a woman" indeed

This season is better than the first three so far, not that that's a huge achievement. Then again, last season started out very strong.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 29, 2013)

Question guys:

The female zombie who had a bear trap caught on her leg that Carl was about to kill while Hershel was picking tea leaves and Hershel told him not to. Was that Clara from episode 1 (of season 4)? 

I know Rick didn't shoot her so I'm thinking she came back as a zombie.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Oct 29, 2013)

wankerness said:


> No matter what he ends up doing on the show I'll always think he's great cause of how much I wanted him to succeed on "The Wire." I can't separate the actor from that character.


----------



## JTL (Oct 29, 2013)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> You're really gonna go there? Really?



hahahaha yes i wanted to see what kind of reaction i would generate. I am merely jesting of course. She has worked on some of my favorite films. And sry for the typo at the end. I assure you I know how to type given the opportunity lol. 

The show still sucks a fat one though.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 29, 2013)

JTL said:


> hahahaha yes i wanted to see what kind of reaction i would generate. I am merely jesting of course. She has worked on some of my favorite films. And sry for the typo at the end. I assure you I know how to type given the opportunity lol.
> 
> The show still sucks a fat one though.



Haha, I can deal with good-natured trolling.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 29, 2013)

I was just watching random episodes of the first season...is it me or did the walkers get dumber by the season? Season one they are using tools like bricks and sticks to break windows, and they are actioning door knobs to try to gain access to them. They are also climbing ladders as well. What happened to the more intelligent walkers? And i miss how they came back as walkers HOURS after they died. Now as soon as they draw their last breath, they come back as walkers a few seconds after. It takes a few hours for eyes to turn color.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 30, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> I was just watching random episodes of the first season...is it me or did the walkers get dumber by the season? Season one they are using tools like bricks and sticks to break windows, and they are actioning door knobs to try to gain access to them. They are also climbing ladders as well. What happened to the more intelligent walkers? And i miss how they came back as walkers HOURS after they died. Now as soon as they draw their last breath, they come back as walkers a few seconds after. It takes a few hours for eyes to turn color.



I didn't notice this since it's been so long since I saw season 1, but I think you are right. Nice continuity!


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 30, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I didn't notice this since it's been so long since I saw season 1, but I think you are right. Nice continuity!



its in the opening credits too, the random door knob turning back and forth  


maybe its been so long that the intelligent part of the brain decomposes...? 

i'm still trying to figure out why they haven't touched upon it much. once the food source runs out, what exactly do the walkers feed upon? the first episode alone showed thousands of walkers feasting on a horse. suggesting food is scares....


----------



## wankerness (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah, it always bugs me when they don't give any explanation of why the zombies don't just starve to death and die ala 28 Days/Weeks Later. Even World War Z, crappy as it was, managed to address this.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 30, 2013)

In season 4, first episode, they vaugely touched upon it. Remember that crazy random lady in the woods nursing for the walker? She said hes getting weak as he hadnt eaten in a while. 

But 4 years running, thousands/millions of walkers, and only one explanation as to what happens to them if they dont eat...?


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 30, 2013)

....what would happen to the walkers if they came in contact with the cold? the cast walks up north towards canada, or even alaska. once you die, you become rock solid, thus you are not coming back up. maybe the cold will also shut that trigger in the brain as well, thus normal people may not turn into it either...

i'm kinda getting annoyed by the 'sameness' of the entire series right now. introduce other environments...maybe?


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 30, 2013)

They seem to have pretty low expectations of getting anywhere; since getting to the university 50 miles away was "maybe they'll be back tomorrow!" I'm thinking getting to Canada or Alaska would be a series long event.


----------



## JTL (Oct 31, 2013)

ya its been abundantly clear that this show is focused on the characters rather than the bigger zombie picture. I wish they would get the hell out of Georgia though haha.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Oct 31, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Yeah, it always bugs me when they don't give any explanation of why the zombies don't just starve to death




The only explanation is that they starve to death,just slower.Slow enough that the comic book series hasn't ended...

Personally I don't mind the slower pace and the character drama,but I really hope that at the end of the season they'll get the hell out of prison.It rhymes too,so it just makes sense.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Oct 31, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> But 4 years running, thousands/millions of walkers, and only one explanation as to what happens to them if they dont eat...?



Well if things are going by Max Brook's _Zombie Survival Guide_ guide, the actual feeding aspect serves no purpose. The digestive system never restarts upon reanimation, the just feed to pass the virus to another carrier.

The only thing that would kill a zombie naturally would be complete decomposition of the body, which could take awhile depending on the climate.

I haven't read the book in awhile so I'm just going by memory. Have no clue if the creators of the Walking Dead are following the logic behind that book, however.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 1, 2013)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Well if things are going by Max Brook's _Zombie Survival Guide_ guide, the actual feeding aspect serves no purpose. The digestive system never restarts upon reanimation, the just feed to pass the virus to another carrier.
> 
> The only thing that would kill a zombie naturally would be complete decomposition of the body, which could take awhile depending on the climate.
> 
> I haven't read the book in awhile so I'm just going by memory. Have no clue if the creators of the Walking Dead are following the logic behind that book, however.



They definitely aren't, since the show had that stuff about "everyone already has the virus, and thus even if you die normally you still turn!!!" in some early episode. Also, that guy bothers to try and come up with somewhat logical scenarios and "rules" while this show clearly does not


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 1, 2013)

I have to work late on Sunday which doesn't really happen often so I'm going to miss the new episode. this makes me sad because I feel as if I don't watch it the second it premieres, I've missed out.


----------



## JTL (Nov 3, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I have to work late on Sunday which doesn't really happen often so I'm going to miss the new episode. this makes me sad because I feel as if I don't watch it the second it premieres, I've missed out.



You didn't miss anything, this episode was the most boring ive ever seen out of this series. Absolutely terrible episode. Im ready for the next season so we dont have to watch this long drawn out current season about the group "getting the flu". 

This weeks episode grade for me.... D


----------



## wankerness (Nov 6, 2013)

JTL said:


> You didn't miss anything, this episode was the most boring ive ever seen out of this series. Absolutely terrible episode. Im ready for the next season so we dont have to watch this long drawn out current season about the group "getting the flu".
> 
> This weeks episode grade for me.... D



It was far better than any episode in season 2, at least. It seems like they finally hired writers who are attempting to turn the characters into actual humans instead of a bunch of empty suits that stand around having the same argument every week which never gets resolved until someone arbitrarily gets eaten by a zombie. I'm not saying it wasn't boring, but it was a higher quality boring than usual for this show. The D'angelo is an alcoholic subplot was lame but I thought a bunch of the Rick/Carol scenes were pretty good.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Nov 6, 2013)

But what are they trying to do with Carol? She is suddenly a cold blood assassin?


----------



## wankerness (Nov 6, 2013)

TimothyLeary said:


> But what are they trying to do with Carol? She is suddenly a cold blood assassin?



I don't think it came out of nowhere, she's always been kind of weird considering her background is she was a battered wife and then her kid got turned into a zombie and blown away in front of her. Through the last season she gradually became more assertive and I think it makes sense that it would have manifested itself in dark ways like this instead of last season where it just meant the occasional awkward flirtation with Daryl. Good times.


----------



## pink freud (Nov 8, 2013)

wankerness said:


> The D'angelo is an alcoholic subplot was lame



They hit their critical black-guy mass, so naturally we must think that either or both of them will die.


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 8, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I don't think it came out of nowhere, she's always been kind of weird considering her background is she was a battered wife and then her kid got turned into a zombie and blown away in front of her. Through the last season she gradually became more assertive and I think it makes sense that it would have manifested itself in dark ways like this instead of last season where it just meant the occasional awkward flirtation with Daryl. Good times.



Bingo, I think the direction she was taken in is quite cool. After last episode I'm curious to see whats going to become of her.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, that was a very good setpiece in the middle with all the shit hitting the fan. I think that was the most menacing the zombies have felt in a long time on this show. The ending of the episode almost made me groan out loud, though. Who knows, maybe the improved character writing this season will improve him too, but I am skeptical.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Nov 11, 2013)

Last night was the best episode of the season, IMO. It really helped develop some of the characters.


----------



## bigswifty (Nov 12, 2013)

The semi-auto zombie rape-fest with Carl and Rick was pure comic book magic. First time in a LONG time that I have actually felt the way the show made me feel in it's early episodes. The whole episode between father and son was great.

Hershel was cool too, for a little while at the beginning of the episode, I thought he had gone to really dark places, he had a strangeness to him and a look in his eyes. For people who have read the comics:



Spoiler



I thought, just the tiniest bit, that Hershel's arc could be taking some kind of path similar to the convict they met in the prison who ended up murdering some people. Obviously that didn't and probably will not happen (and good thing, too), but for some reason I had that vibe.



Carol's exile was sudden.. But deserved IMO. I thought on it a bit, and I figured that it made sense. What she did made sense, but not through the structure of a core decision making group, and so she had to go.



Spoiler



I have a feeling the Governor will find her, and use her against the prison group in a similar way that he used Tyreese against the prison group in the comics. Perhaps the mid-season finale? Poor Carol.. If that happens I will be sad, as she was becoming a very interesting character (finally people are developing well). But I don't see how she could come back into the group now, or why they would track her on her own for so long unless Daryl leaves to go with her.



But the ending of this episode.. stank of cheese. 

EDIT: This season is so much better than season 3 so far though. I think mostly due to no Andrea!


----------



## crg123 (Nov 13, 2013)

dbrozz said:


> This season is so much better than season 3 so far though. I think mostly due to no Andrea!



Preach!


----------



## knagy0325 (Nov 14, 2013)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Last night was the best episode of the season, IMO. It really helped develop some of the characters.



+1
Finally a good episode, the rest before was quite bad. I hope the stupid flu is over, and they could move out of that prison at last.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm hoping that what they start doing is 4-5 episode "arcs" like a comic book series. I think for the most part the flu thing is done with with, and now they can move on to an arc about the governor that only last 3-4 episodes and doesn't drag out.

I feel like seasons two and three focused on one main overall story line and the show suffered for for it. They don't know how to pace things for a long story and things just get boring and there is little development.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 14, 2013)

Lots of intense moments in last episode. Had me on the edge of my seat. I'm glad this show is bringing that back


----------



## pink freud (Nov 14, 2013)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I feel like seasons two and three focused on one main overall story line and the show suffered for for it. They don't know how to pace things for a long story and things just get boring and there is little development.



I think they don't pace well for the TV crowd, but when I splurged them on Netflix they seemed fine. I have to wonder if that is becoming more of a problem for producers. Do you cater to the crowd that sees your content once a week, or do you cater to the crowd that can watch your entire season in a couple of days? If you do the former the Netflix crowd will think it's too fast, while if you do the latter the TV crowd will think it glacial.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 14, 2013)

The tv crowd is the only one bringing in any revenue for the shows.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah, that was my thought. I don't know how netflix works, but I sorta doubt they make much money based on how many people stream their crap and how many episodes each of them watch. It's just sort of indirect advertising for increasing their TV audience so they get more ad money, right? If that's the case I think they probably rightly give almost no shit about a possible difference of opinion on the netflix "reruns."


----------



## flint757 (Nov 15, 2013)

The idea I imagine is to get people intrigued so they'll watch the next season live and/or watch other shows on that network. They do get something from netflix, but their ad money on live episodes is probably higher/more important than what they receive from streaming services.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 26, 2013)

Not even gonna lie. I'm starting to like the governor


----------



## Mexi (Nov 26, 2013)

they did a good job of actually somewhat humanizing that sumbitch. plus he's still badass to the nth degree


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 27, 2013)

Woulda been cool if the gov's story right now was a prequel and happened before Woodbury, and something happened to the little girl along the way at a gas station leaving her to wander around as a zombie for Rick to shoot in the first episode.

But I guess in that case the governor would've already lost his daughter and plots would get mixed up. Oh well, just a thought.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm not sure how I feel about the decision to just do over the second half of last season. On the one hand, it was almost completely shitty last season so I understand the impulse to try and redo it in a non-shitty manner, and the first two episodes with the guy this season at least made him more interesting than he was last season. On the other hand, they had to rush through it so fast


Spoiler



(rumor has it the dude signed a three episode contract only apparently)


 that I don't know how it's going to work, plus it's sort of stupid having him just drive another large camp of cannon fodder right into the prison to get the heroes. I'll hope that rumor is incorrect!

COMIC SPOILERS/Show speculation:


Spoiler



In the comic, he took Tyreese prisoner, drove a tank up to the prison, beheaded Tyreese to scare everyone, killed Lori and the baby and then a woman on his side named Lilly (the name of his current girlfriend!) was like "oh man this guy's a dick!" and killed him. I feel like the show might be too cowardly to have him kill Judith like he did in the comic, but you never know, Beth's a pretty disposable character since most of what she does is just keep any of the main characters from having to deal with the baby ever. It looks to me like either Michonne or Herschel's going to fulfill tyreese's role since the governor's got them isolated at the end of last episode and the "SCENES FROM NEXT WEEK" showed him yelling about how the camp was going to realize their people were missing shortly, so he clearly kidnapped SOMEONE.


----------



## Philligan (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm not sure how closely this show follows the comics, but it's getting old pretty fast. It's gotten to the point where I'm not surprised by anything anymore, because the twists are so random and seem to come out of nowhere. 

I think I'm the only person on earth who liked the second season, too.  It was slower, but it felt a lot more real. Now it seems like they're trying to make each episode a crazy action fest or a tear jerker, or both.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 1, 2013)

Holy .... Balls that was the best Walking Dead episode EVER!


----------



## wankerness (Dec 2, 2013)

SPOILERS but if you're in this thread after the episode aired and before you watched it you deserve it and putting in the tags here and there would make things ugly 

That was what should have happened at the end of last season, I think. I mean, kudos for them getting it right this time and not pulling many punches, but man, it would have been more effective if the second half of last season never happened and andrea had replaced lilly here or something. Pretty much everything I was expecting to happen happened, but most of it was staged in a more effective way than I was anticipating. I liked what they did with Lilly's kid and the Governor's reaction to it, and I liked what they did with the kids arming themselves besides the "IT'S WHAT CAROL WOULD HAVE WANTED!!!!" dialogue, neither of which occurred in the comic. I was also expecting either Maggie or Beth to get killed with Judith but I'm glad they're both still alive since I like them. This was a real gut punch of an episode and I was impressed by the impact they managed to make us feel this time around, since they sure didn't manage to with previous "emotional" deaths like Lori and Carol's kid. Even through feeling like shit I definitely had a big .... YEAH moment when the sword emerged from the governor's chest. Quality episode! Now we wait till February to see what they do with the show, I guess. I lost interest in the comics shortly after the governor arc cause they were too boring, poorly written and nihilistic compared even to the show so I'm not aware of what plotlines they could draw from.

EDIT: Looks like there's a lot of speculation now that the kids are the ones being serial killers and carol lied about killing people to cover up the fact the kids did it, that would be something? Also a lot of people thinking the baby isn't dead cause otherwise they'd have showed it, but...I dunno. They didn't show Lori either! I sure hope she doesn't pop up next season as a big emotional surprise, but I didn't think for a second that would happen until I saw other people did.


----------



## blister7321 (Dec 2, 2013)

^ im hearing alot of that same speculation

all i kept saying throughout was WHAT THE .... and HOLY SHIT lol
my girl called me to scream YES when lilly killed the governor lol


----------



## mcd (Dec 2, 2013)

did anyone else think Rick's speech to the governors people sounded a lot like the end of Rocky IV's speech? 

If yooze can change and I's can change. Maybe we alls can change


----------



## nathanwessel (Dec 2, 2013)

That episode was quality. First one in a while that I've really enjoyed. I've finally come to terms with the fact that there's gonna be cheesiness in shows like this, so instead of nitpicking the cheese (buried walker, kid's dialogue, etc), I accepted it. Great show, can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 3, 2013)

nathanwessel said:


> That episode was quality. First one in a while that I've really enjoyed. I've finally come to terms with the fact that there's gonna be cheesiness in shows like this, so instead of nitpicking the cheese (buried walker, kid's dialogue, etc), I accepted it. Great show, can't wait to see what happens next.



At the end of the day you have to acknowledge that TWD is going to have zombie apocalypse tropes AND comic-book tropes. And I agree, learning to get past that impulse to roll your eyes is key to truly enjoying a show. I learned that lesson during the last episodes of season 4 of Breaking Bad (my thought was "C'mon, Gus just developed spidy-senses or something?).


----------



## Riffer (Dec 3, 2013)

Loved the episode!! I'm wondering if Tyrese will run unto Carol out on the road now that the prison is done for and how that would go. Also she trained those kids to protect themselves and they ended up saving Tyreses life in that episode which could be visited if they ever cross paths.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

I think they're going to the neighborhood where Carol currently/or where we last saw her is staying at.


----------



## bigswifty (Dec 3, 2013)

The mid-season finale did the comic counterpart justice. 
Just as I had hoped too.. this was IMO the best episode since the first.

I hope the character writing improves a bit, so we see them develop as separate groups. I have no doubt that some of the survivors will reunite very quickly, but I hope we get at least a half season or two of some hard separation and different events. 

Someone will run into Carol too, which is cool.
What an epic finale. My only gripe is how they leave all the best parts for the end! If only the pacing was just a bit better..


----------



## Muzakman (Dec 10, 2013)

Mid-season finale! Finally something happens! How I've been waiting for some relief after all that build up! Sad episode though.. kind of made up for all the things that didn't happen this whole season.. can't wait for it to start again


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 23, 2014)

No one's talking about the 2nd half?

So far it's been pretty cheesy, I kind of hate that these last two episodes have been basically hour long catchups with each character. I don't think much is going to get done over the next 6 episodes, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 23, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> No one's talking about the 2nd half?
> 
> So far it's been pretty cheesy, I kind of hate that these last two episodes have been basically hour long catchups with each character. I don't think much is going to get done over the next 6 episodes, but I hope I'm wrong.



Thus you have my problem with this show. The pacing is horrendously slow and I still don't think they (the writers) know where exactly they're trying to get to.


----------



## Dekay82 (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm a mod on a TWD site, and I have to say, been losing interest pretty rapidly. I love the comics, and even those seem to be losing steam...


----------



## wankerness (Feb 23, 2014)

The baby's alive, this show has no balls. I'm done!


----------



## Muzakman (Feb 24, 2014)

wankerness said:


> The baby's alive, this show has no balls. I'm done!



I felt such relief to see the baby alive, man I was crushed when they showed the child safety seat covered in blood. However, I must agree with the previous posts saying the show is very slow paced. It is very.. slow paced.. In that prison I just couldn't see where any of it was going... I love The Walking Dead nevertheless, even if it tests my patience sometimes..


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Feb 24, 2014)

I still enjoy watching this show. That being said, the writing for this show is so horribly uneven. There are some very strong moments in the show. Episodes like Clear and internment are evidence of that. Even the episode last night had some great moments (the pink room comes to mind.) However, for any strong moments there are a lot of moments that range from decent, to mediocre, to cringe worthy. That has to be my biggest gripe with the show. The quality is just so inconsistent.


----------



## brutalwizard (Feb 24, 2014)

The episodes are so slowly paced and played out 80% of the time. I normally fast foward enough to turn 42 minutes into about 15 and never really feel lost. Honestly without some zombies I don't think I could watch another show that feels like a task more then anything else.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Feb 24, 2014)

geeezzz.. this episode was ....ing boring. It reminds me breaking bead on season 4. It must be some kind of AMC's goal: now and then made me waste 45 minutes of my life.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 24, 2014)

I honestly feel that a lot of people that watch it still do because even though the writing is poor and it shows at times. They pace it very slowly with commercial breaks all the ....ing time, and now they're hosting contests with code words that only show during the premiere inbetween certain breaks.

That and they time things so some kind of plot twist reveals itself constantly after commerical breaks so it keeps the audience viewing.

That being said, last night's episode was a strong 5. From a writer's standpoint, one of their strongest cards was Judith and they chose to reveal that she was alive far too soon. That was one of the biggest worries with the audience, people reading the comic knew what to expect if they went that route (which they didn't). But I would have saved Judith being alive or not for the later half of this "season".

That being said, I'm hoping that Lizzie is in fact the person who killed both Karen and David. The set up is far too perfect right now for that to happen, Lizzie is being shown as a full blown ....ing psychopath. Lizzie and her sister saved Tyresse, and now Carol meets up with that portion of the group with some obvious guilt.

I think Carol assisted in their murder, particularly in dragging the corpses out. But we'll see.


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> That being said, I'm hoping that Lizzie is in fact the person who killed both Karen and David. I think Carol assisted in their murder, particularly in dragging the corpses out. But we'll see.



Carol did kill Karen and David. In the episode "Isolation", Rick confronts/asks her (Carol) if she killed them and she said, "yes".


----------



## wankerness (Feb 25, 2014)

Rosal76 said:


> Carol did kill Karen and David. In the episode "Isolation", Rick confronts/asks her (Carol) if she killed them and she said, "yes".



The general theory was that she was lying to protect the kids.


----------



## bigswifty (Feb 25, 2014)

^ By some freakish mutation, not only are all living humans in TWD universe destined to reanimate upon death, but they are also strictly incapable of telling a lie. Oh the possibilities!


----------



## mongey (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm a long time fan and for the 1st time finding this 2nd half of the series a little weak

The great thing about the show for the 1st 3 series is no one felt safe. Now it seems like the main characters can't be touched. Yeah Hershal got killed but he should've died ages ago. 

The core characters just feel too safe at the moment. Ah bad guys in the house with Rick. Sure he'll get away.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 2, 2014)

Dull and boring, we have only a few more left. And I still think nothing normal will happen until next season.

The writers need to take notes from the Walking Dead Interactive Game, the writing and pacing for that is incredible.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd love to see those characters come to life on the tv.


----------



## ridner (Mar 3, 2014)

been kind of disappointed since the show came back - was cool that they introduced Abraham, Eugene and Rosalita but that's about it.....


----------



## wankerness (Mar 4, 2014)

flint757 said:


> I'd love to see those characters come to life on the tv.



More like, they'd have less life on TV than they do in the game


----------



## flint757 (Mar 4, 2014)

Well I'd more enjoy the pacing and plot of the game. I could take or leave the characters.


----------



## Muzakman (Mar 17, 2014)

The one who said that this show didn't have balls was seriously wrong.. yesterdays episode hit me right in the feels, man.. how sad and brutal wasn't that? 

!!SPOILER BELOW!!







I'm happy Carol finally told the truth..


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 17, 2014)

I could tell what was going to happen pretty much at the start of the episode.

It was very Kirkman like with what they did and


Spoiler



Of Mice and Men. Ripped that straight from the ....ing book.



I'm starting to think I may be done with The Walking Dead's TV show after these last couple of episodes.

As happy as I am that Rosie and Abraham are around now, I just can't keep watching a show that's going to become this predictable.


----------



## AndrewFTMfan (Mar 17, 2014)

The pacing of the series is starting to get annoying...

I still wont stop watching though!


----------



## pink freud (Mar 17, 2014)

The pacing of yesterday's episode was fine. The first act set the tone, the second act introduced the problem and the third act resolved it. By pacing do you mean "not enough action scenes"?

This episode was probably one of the best in the series. It gave light to a lot of things that Lizzie said ("I didn't mean to shoot them in the head" brings on a whole new meaning), it showed geographical connection to other people (the smoke from the burnt shack) and it resolved some long plot threads. Sure, it might have been predictable, but sometimes the art is in the execution (no pun intended).


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 17, 2014)

wankerness said:


> The baby's alive, this show has no balls. I'm done!


Two kids dead in one episode there's your balls.  

I hope I didn't sound mean, if so


----------



## pink freud (Mar 17, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Two kids dead in one episode there's your balls.
> 
> I hope I didn't sound mean, if so



Yeah, no balls? This episode was absolute _nuts._


----------



## Muzakman (Mar 17, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Two kids dead in one episode there's your balls.
> 
> I hope I didn't sound mean, if so



That sure escalated quickly.. I had no idea that kid was such a psycho... I have a love/hate relationship with series that make me so moved/shocked etc. that I think about it most of my day.. The Walking Dead Game, the episode where you think the baby is dead, this episode, breaking bad, and of course dragon ball z  among other things..


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 17, 2014)

Muzakman said:


> That sure escalated quickly.. I had no idea that kid was such a psycho...


 I thought the same thing too, definitely took me by surprise.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 17, 2014)

I really don't see how some of you didn't see that coming.

Also, if Judith lives, Carl needs to die, god damn it.


----------



## AndrewFTMfan (Mar 17, 2014)

pink freud said:


> By pacing do you mean "not enough action scenes"?


Not at all...... I agree though that yesterday's episode was definitely one of the better episodes, and by pacing I was referencing the series as a whole....


----------



## flint757 (Mar 17, 2014)

I haven't watched a single episode this season for that exact reason. Totally destroyed all interest for me after last season.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 17, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Two kids dead in one episode there's your balls.
> 
> I hope I didn't sound mean, if so



Nope, the Judith thing still trumps this bigtime, they killed two filler kids, one of whom had been set up as some sort of serial killer in training! At best they have tiny little grapenut balls! I'll think about watching this show again when the season's all over with if it somehow manages to improve greatly again. I saw a lot of complaints about last episode saying the kill-the-sister thing was too abrupt, unbelievable and silly instead of shocking in any way and that the previous couple were better cause at least they focused on Darryl.

I guess my other problem with this show has been that it's not good enough to justify the completely joyless tone of it. Even really dark shows like The Wire or Breaking Bad or True Detective or whatever still had plenty of comic relief, this has NONE, EVER! I think watching American Horror Story's second season really just accentuated how little enjoyment I ever got out of this show. That show is roughly comparable in quality but (its second season, at least) was a million times more fun to me since it just reveled in its grotesqueries and was loaded with "oh my god I can't believe they just went there" stuff. Its tongue was firmly in its cheek, or something.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 18, 2014)

That's just Kirkman for you. There can be nothing nice, or happy, or joyful.

It gets stamped out almost immediately and in a big way.

He does things to alienate his audience for shits and giggles.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 18, 2014)

wankerness said:


> At best they have tiny little grapenut balls! I'll think about


As Eric Cartman once said, I may have little balls but at least they're still balls.

*Paraphrased*


----------



## pink freud (Mar 18, 2014)

I find it refreshing, in an odd way. It makes it seem for realistic.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 18, 2014)

pink freud said:


> I find it refreshing, in an odd way. It makes it seem for realistic.



I don't mind it with movies, like some kind of comparable material like say Stake Land or 28 Weeks Later, but those are just 2 hour movies and thus it's much more tolerable.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 18, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I don't mind it with movies, like some kind of comparable material like say Stake Land or 28 Weeks Later, but those are just 2 hour movies and thus it's much more tolerable.



Side note on 28 Days Later: when the dude goes crazy at the end kicking all the soldiers' asses, put on Yakety Sax. You'll never be able to take it seriously again.


----------



## mongey (Mar 18, 2014)

this weeks was the best episode this season for sure. 

had a bit of the old grit back of season past. hopefully it can finsih strong with the last 2 episodes


----------



## wankerness (Mar 18, 2014)

pink freud said:


> Side note on 28 Days Later: when the dude goes crazy at the end kicking all the soldiers' asses, put on Yakety Sax. You'll never be able to take it seriously again.



I don't like 28 days later for some reason. I think as soon as the soldier rape plantation took over the plot I lost all interest. Thus I don't really remember what scene you're talking about  

28 WEEKS later on the other hand impressed me quite a bit, though part of it was surprise that I liked it.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Mar 18, 2014)

What bothers me about the direction of the Walking Dead is how they're trying to make it a thought provoking show when it's not. It was a fun, zombie-slaying adventure with twists along the way and some drawn-out, boring episodes due to changes in their writing department. It was something fun and mindless to watch. We're talking about zombies; it's not meant to be a thinker. 

As for season 4, I forgot the entire first half other than the Governor hitting golf balls off the roof of a trailer and then killing his old friend. The second half they dug deep and tried to make each episode like a mini movie. I'll admit, there were two, maybe, three episodes that stood out for the show but everything else is clearly filler to milk the Walking Dead craze. There's two episodes left of the season and all they've done in the second half is cycle through each of the groups twice with some pretty weak character development? Oh yea, don't forget to throw in an hour long talk show after to dissect every detail as if the content was even there. 

If they stopped treating it as if it were Breaking Bad, I bet the show would have some substance again. Is it just me or have they been slacking on the effects, too? You'd think the zombies are made of dust at this point. Lots of stabbing zombies in the head but in the cleanest fashion possible.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 18, 2014)

Guitarmiester said:


> What bothers me about the direction of the Walking Dead is how they're trying to make it a thought provoking show when it's not.


Have you ever read the comic books, the material the show is based on is very thought provoking.


----------



## RickSchneider (Mar 19, 2014)

I think I'm just falling out with this show. I haven't really enjoyed an episode since the start of season 4 involving the governor. Maybe it's less of the fact that the show is delivering a subpar product, and more to the fact that the video game is giving me something which is so much more emotional and engaging


----------



## Guitarmiester (Mar 19, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Have you ever read the comic books, the material the show is based on is very thought provoking.



I haven't read the comics and I've heard the show tries and has strayed quite a bit from the comics, which is why they've had a lot of issues with previous writers. They're trying to break free of the comic to the point they're looking to do a spin off of the show so they don't have to follow the comics.


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 19, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Have you ever read the comic books, the material the show is based on is very thought provoking.



Agree 100%. Some of the things that happen in the comic that didn't happen on the t.v. show is a little extreme. I was shocked/upset when I read what the Governor does to Michonne and Rick. And what happens to Carol. WTF, Carol???


----------



## pink freud (Mar 19, 2014)

Rosal76 said:


> Agree 100%. Some of the things that happen in the comic that didn't happen on the t.v. show is a little extreme. I was shocked/upset when I read what the Governor does to Michonne and Rick. And what happens to Carol. WTF, Carol???



From what I understand Carol and Andrea have essentially switched character roles.


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 19, 2014)

pink freud said:


> From what I understand Carol and Andrea have essentially switched character roles.



It could be. Walking Dead creator, Robert Kirkman, stated that the t.v. show will differ from the comic book because everyone who has read/kept up with the comic books, will already know what will happen on the t.v. show. One example, Andrea and Rick dating in the comic which obviously didn't happen on the t.v. show.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 20, 2014)

I read the comics through the end of the governor/prison arc and it seemed considerably less intelligent than the show (which is saying something). It was the same crummy dialogue and plots just with even less character development and a bunch of really tasteless sexual stuff that was fortunately left off the show (ex, Andrea was banging Dale, the governor rapes Michonne a lot, etc). That said, it was a little bit less restrained when it came to crowd-pleasing stuff (


Spoiler



Judith sure didn't get fake-killed in the comics!)


. Where's the intellectual content you guys are talking about?


----------



## knagy0325 (Mar 20, 2014)

Well they totally screwed this season with dragging the governor into it and then wasting half of it on him, and now these episodes with only 2-3 characters are boring. Plus it doesn`t help that I started watching True detective that is very very good.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 20, 2014)

I was glad they did that with the Governor because they'd so thoroughly screwed the pooch with everything related to him the previous season and went a long way to righting all those wrongs by just re-doing the prison siege.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 24, 2014)

So, cannibals?


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 24, 2014)

pink freud said:


> So, cannibals?





Spoiler



I didn't see any livestock...just sayin'


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 24, 2014)

Oops...


----------



## crg123 (Mar 24, 2014)

pink freud said:


> So, cannibals?





Spoiler



Did you you see the size of those three slabs of meat..... oh shittttt.. she's going to "make you a plate"......


----------



## Cloudy (Mar 24, 2014)

Sicarius said:


> I could tell what was going to happen pretty much at the start of the episode.
> 
> It was very Kirkman like with what they did and
> 
> ...



I agree, I honestly thought they'd totally steer off the comic books seeing as most impatient fans have gone out of their way and read all the issues now. Hoping they do something different with treminus now, maybe reference the video game a bit.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 30, 2014)

Alright, let's see what you've got.


----------



## narad (Mar 30, 2014)

Spoiler



Still, if you had all that infrastructure wouldn't it be simpler just to farm and raise some pigs? Seems like a lot of work just to eat people, though I can't imagine what other purpose they'd have for capturing them...


----------



## AndrewFTMfan (Mar 31, 2014)

Dat episode!

Terminus was what I expected though...


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 31, 2014)

narad said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Still, if you had all that infrastructure wouldn't it be simpler just to farm and raise some pigs? Seems like a lot of work just to eat people, though I can't imagine what other purpose they'd have for capturing them...



Forced Stockholm Syndrome


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 1, 2014)

Terrible finale, this show is so predictable now that it hurts.

I found myself thinking, there's only 15 minutes left, there better be something good.

Then 10, then 5, then 1.

Then the perfect setup for Carl's death, and nope. Cliffhanger until october.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Apr 1, 2014)

With the way the season has been, I should have saw that borefest of a finale coming. I now miss the over-produced zombie bashing. This season has been a whole lot of filler, walking, weak character development, and lame head stabs. Even the Hobbit is more interesting than the Walking Dead at this point.


----------



## mongey (Apr 3, 2014)

I didint mind the last episode but everyone picked exactly how it would end 5 weeks ago .so obvious 

good to see the real rick grimes back though, I was over the whiney cry baby rick


----------



## Guitarmiester (Apr 3, 2014)

I haven't read any of the comics, but didn't it play out almost identical to the comic, with exception of the final line being cheesily altered to cater to the edgy folk? 

I wouldn't mind seeing Rick get killed off, surprised he hasn't been already. Wouldn't be much of a loss since they seem to recycle characters anyway.


----------



## rectifryer (Apr 3, 2014)

Holy chit when they killed lillith, oh man, that was an incredible episode. The finale was completely unsatisfying. Someone forgot to tell them that something has to happen for their to actually be a cliffhanger.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 4, 2014)

Guitarmiester said:


> I haven't read any of the comics, but didn't it play out almost identical to the comic, with exception of the final line being cheesily altered to cater to the edgy folk?
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing Rick get killed off, surprised he hasn't been already. Wouldn't be much of a loss since they seem to recycle characters anyway.



I don't remember there being a Terminus part in the comics. I may be wrong, though.

What did come from the comics is the brutal fight at the beginning. Apparently, at least. I don't remember that, either.


----------



## skeels (Apr 20, 2014)

It's funny, not having TV... I just downloaded the last seven or eight episodes and watched them all at once. 

Easier to stomach that way.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 20, 2014)

So you're saying it's bad, but you suffer for less time if you watch it all at once instead of week to week? I think I'll continue not watching the second half of this season then.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 20, 2014)

wankerness said:


> So you're saying it's bad, but you suffer for less time if you watch it all at once instead of week to week? I think I'll continue not watching the second half of this season then.



No, it's just better paced for Netflix viewing than weekly viewing.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 20, 2014)

pink freud said:


> No, it's just better paced for Netflix viewing than weekly viewing.


This, I think can be said for every show, even GoT is much better when it's watched in binge sittings, it really helps to keep you immersed in the story and plot of the shows.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 20, 2014)

pink freud said:


> No, it's just better paced for Netflix viewing than weekly viewing.



He said "easier to stomach" which sounded like a phrase reserved for something unpleasant.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 20, 2014)

I think our expectations are higher when there is a wait. I'm more willing to deal with certain things if there isn't a wait involved. Season 2 of TWD was way better for me thanks to binge viewing. If I had to wait I would have thought it was horrible. It isn't necessarily because it's horrible either. Merely that when you have to wait a long length of time between episodes you want more to happen quicker since viewing takes so much longer overall.


----------



## skeels (Apr 20, 2014)

I just meant that I am not fond of episodic cliffhangery-type things. I actually enjoy the show. 

I'm kind of a classic zombie snob, too. 

But like, where's Beth? Why isn't anyone talking about Beth?


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 12, 2014)

i actually didn't mind season 4 all that much for TWD. now sure, i binge watched it, so maybe thats why i feel this way. though the final episode i was expecting a cliff hanger. even if the terminus guys said 'delicious' and end it that way. have SOMETHING happen.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Oct 12, 2014)

^^^
Binge watching is the way to go. Watching a 45 minute episode and having to wait a week to continue it sucks ass. I watched Season 4 TWD episode to episode and it drove me crazy. Binge watched it last week on NETFLIX, loved it. As much as I can't stand waiting, I'm not watchin Season 5 till it's over with.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 14, 2014)

The TL;DR version of the season 5 premier.


----------



## Alex6534 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah, yesterday I watched all of season 4 in one day, god damn awesome way to spend a day off work


----------



## pink freud (Oct 14, 2014)

I was wondering when they were going to remember the whole "Cover yourself in guts and they ignore you" thing.


----------



## AliceLG (Oct 15, 2014)

Carol should be cast in The Expendables 4. That's all I'm saying about the first episode.


----------



## coffeeflush (Oct 15, 2014)

^^ Her evolution from the timid mommy who got beat up by her husband into the bad ass she is , its so amazing. 

Imagine the baby growing up amongst survivors like these.


----------



## pink freud (Nov 4, 2014)

So, this season is turning out pretty well. We even got a (presumably) two-week cliff-hanger and I'm not even miffed, because I'm confident that the quality of episodes will pull me through week to week (unlike seasons past).


----------

